# Nissan cabstar cutting out when cold



## Ryan903 (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi hoping for abit of help with an issue with a 2015 nissan cabstar, I believe it has the yd25 engine in

Basically when cold it will not idle, turns off after 3 seconds, coughs abit on the restart.

It has a fault code p1275 fuel pump

The strange thing is if I unplug the camshaft sensor it will idle with no issues but remains in limp mode and fault code p1275 remains

Iv been told it has a stretched timing chain which is causing a problem in communication between cam and crank sensor and that it will require a new scv.

The fuel pressure recorded in freeze frame when p1275 occurs is 29560kpa

Any help with this would be greatly received

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Ryan903 said:


> Hi hoping for abit of help with an issue with a 2015 nissan cabstar, I believe it has the yd25 engine in


Hey Ryan,

You posted this in the HB Truck section (Hardbody truck). They were built from 1986 to 1997. There probably aren't many people in this section that know about the Cabstar. I certainly don't.


----------

